# Smoking Cheese on my CG right now



## delaware smoker (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm using the A Maze N Smoker today,for the first time.The cheese been on for 1.5 hrs.Should the cheese be taking on a darker color by now?I'm using my CG,& I have thin blue smoke coming out of the smoke stack,so I know it's working.Going wait another half hr., & slice off a piece.This is my 1st time,smoking cheese.

Bill


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 12, 2012)

After about 4 hours it should  take on nice color.
I did some while back when it was cold (low 30) it didn't
Change color that much but had a good smoke flavor.
You will have to wait about two weeks or more to try it.
Otherwise it might have a bitter taste to it.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## delaware smoker (Dec 12, 2012)

The cheese has been on for 3 hrs now, I tasted a piece,no smokey taste to speak of.Wow four hrs.I thought you smoke cheese for about 2.5 hrs or so.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 12, 2012)

Delaware Smoker said:


> The cheese has been on for 3 hrs now, I tasted a piece,no smokey taste to speak of.Wow four hrs.I thought you smoke cheese for about 2.5 hrs or so.


If you dont get smokey taste after 2.5h the A maze N isnt producing enough smoke. I use 25w soldering iron and after 2h its totally smokey, so smokey that you cant eat it right after the smoking. Maybe its better to smoke longer time with less smoke...


----------



## hewgag (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a full load of cheese, paprika, chili powder and kosher salt in the smoker right now as well. Cheese wont really take much color at low temps such as 30 to 50F.... at least that is my experience. The smoke flavor will be there no doubt about it. So long as your enclosure is capable of holding and concentrating the smoke. Let it sit in the fridge for at least 2 weeks sealed in ziptop bags and it should come out perfecto!! 

=)


----------



## delaware smoker (Dec 13, 2012)

I had the A Maze on top of the grate,I finally put it underneath one of the grates,where there was no cheese.It made a big difference..The cheese took on a nice smokey taste,& it's all vacumed sealed in the fridge.The cheese has some  black grill marks on it,anyway too avoid this?I'm planning on giving out some for gifts,& would like the cheese looking good.

Thanks for all the help.

Bill


----------



## jocosa (Dec 13, 2012)

I plan to use a small clean rack/grate to sit my cheese on to avoid black marks like you're talking about.  I'll be using old racks from toaster ovens, but cooling racks should be fairly easy to find, affordable and easy to clean afterwards.   

Doing my first smoked cheese this weekend!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2012)

Hope it turns out great for ya now the wait let us know and you know what they say


----------

